# Recommendations on Barebow Tabs?



## DatBreloom (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey all,

Just wanted to get some thoughts for those of you shooting or have shot barebow on what kind of barebow tabs you use/ recommend. I previously used the Baremax tab from ixesports. It works great, but it's no longer in my possession and I particularly don't feel like sinking more than a quarter of the cost into shipping if I don't have to. 

I was also mildly bummed that the LH version doesn't have the "stitches" etched into the metal plate like the RH version does, but that's a digression from the topic. Thanks in advance and looking forward to hearing from you guys!


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

If you’re shooting 3 under, Yost makes a sweet one with the markings you like. I personally use a Safari Tuff tab. Went with metal tabs cause they look real trick lol, but hurts my face if I ooomph a release  so no more metal for me. The Safari Tuff has a leather palm that is rigid enough imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Bateman nothing better and they will make it to your exact specs. Give Bubba a call


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

It depends. There are a number of top end tabs and each has an advantage. Bateman tabs are relatively thin. They are excellent if you they provide enough finger protection. Bubba actually made a couple for me with thicker material because my fingers are fairly sensitive.

The Safari Tuff is a great tab if you require something with more protection. Widths are also good. I use this tab with my longbow.

Yost has entered the field with some really nice tabs, drawing from the approach used by the Venom Black Mamba where you trim to fit. The Yost is thicker than the Bateman and has a metal plate which is stiffer than the Bateman. The finger faces of the Yost are also replaceable.

I have recently gone from using a Bateman stringwalking tab to the Yost. Yost stringwalking indexing is better than Bateman. I have four Bateman stringwalking tabs (and a pile of Bateman tabs). I have had to reapply paint to the laser marks so that I can still see them. You don't have that problem with a metal plate.

The last of the big tabs is the Wilson Black Widow. This was the gold standard for many years. The big difference with other tabs is that it has separate cutouts for each finger. I am not a fan of that since I think it tends to not average out finger pressure differences.

Also bare in mind that fit is important. A tab should be no wider than the width of three fingers. Some tabs are wider than others. If your hand is really large you may need something like the Spigarelli Amico tab which is very wide even in the small size. I used the Amico tab for a number of years because it was thicker, but it never really fit. It's like buying a pair of boots. Not all boots are designed to fit your feet.


----------



## 013 (Feb 26, 2018)

I've been shooting the Yost archery 3 under pro tab and really like it.


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Yost


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I prefer the Black Mamba Traditional 2 and the AAE Cavalier Elite. The Black Mamba Traditional 3 is also similar to the Yost but I like a larger plate and the Yost was not available in a size that fit me well.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Yost


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

YOST in aluminum or plastic.


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

UnkBond. For less than a buck and a half, I've made the best tab, I've ever shot. I'm amazed at how much money people will spend on an item like this. Sometimes reading these forums I get the impression that everyone is rich.


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Not rich. Folks here are pretty passionate. It's still a whole lot cheaper than compound or any other hobbies.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Yost 3 Under Pro for barebow. I use a Black Widow 3 Under tab for hunting because I shoot much higher poundage than barebow setup. It protects my fingers better.


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

fieldnfeathers said:


> Yost 3 Under Pro for barebow. I use a Black Widow 3 Under tab for hunting because I shoot much higher poundage than barebow setup. It protects my fingers better.


Something to consider... I contacted Yost and got some longer screws and added a third layer to the back of my tabs. I picked up some cheap material from the local sewing store and cut to fit.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

j.conner said:


> I prefer the Black Mamba Traditional 2 and the AAE Cavalier Elite. The Black Mamba Traditional 3 is also similar to the Yost but I like a larger plate and the Yost was not available in a size that fit me well.


This ^^^^


----------



## LaurieC (Feb 27, 2017)

I currently own the following three-under tabs: Black Widow, Bateman, Yost, Safari Tuff, and Death Adder. The one that I use almost exclusively: the Death Adder, made by Rick Barbee. It's not too thick or too thin, has a nice slick release, and it fits so well that I forget that it's there. 

The Black Widow was my least favorite. The Yost was okay, but it always just felt a bit clunky. The Safari Tuff and Bateman are both tied for second place.

Just like Goldilocks, you may need to try a few before before you find the one that is just right. All of the tabs that have been suggested are excellent and a good place to start.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a Rick Barbee tab but it ended up being too small for me. I was hitting my fingers. It is really a minimalist tab. My son now uses it. I talked to Rick about. He has large hands and it works for him. I would have gotten the next size up but by that time Rick had retired.

I don't remember if he called the model I had the Death Adder.


----------



## LaurieC (Feb 27, 2017)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I have a Rick Barbee tab but it ended up being too small for me. I was hitting my fingers. It is really a minimalist tab. My son now uses it. I talked to Rick about. He has large hands and it works for him. I would have gotten the next size up but by that time Rick had retired.
> 
> I don't remember if he called the model I had the Death Adder.


Rick is back in business making tabs, so if you want to try a larger size you can still get one. You can order from his webpage:

http://www.taylortel.net/~rickbarb/tabs.html


----------



## eventhorizon (Dec 12, 2012)

kenn1320 said:


> Something to consider... I contacted Yost and got some longer screws and added a third layer to the back of my tabs. I picked up some cheap material from the local sewing store and cut to fit.


On the site description it says there's an optional neoprene layer. Anyone tried this?

I shot, for the first time, an extended session with a Bateman three under. While the thickness was fine, the tips of my fingers were tingling to the point of being numb and I kept bashing my lips/nose with the tab. 

If the length of the tab is covering my fingers when I'm 'hooked' then why are my fingertips hurting?

I'm coming at this from a comparative boxing glove of protection - American Leathers Full Shot.... guess I've got pampered hands...


----------



## TGbow (Jun 24, 2016)

Tabs are something you will just have to try for yourself.
What I like you may not like and visa versa.
I use a Neet Monster tab, 3under...it's a basic tab but it's plenty thick but not too thick.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

kenn1320 said:


> Something to consider... I contacted Yost and got some longer screws and added a third layer to the back of my tabs. I picked up some cheap material from the local sewing store and cut to fit.


I thought about doing the same thing. Maybe in the future. Thx for sharing the idea though.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I just received a AAE KSL aluminum super leather tab. Trimmed it and tried in last night. I like the thicker super leather tabs and the AAE tabs for traditional and bare bow. The KSL comes in a heavier brass if you like a heavier tab. Strange but I don't like the AAE Elite for Olympic recurve but it's my go to favorite for trad but I'm thinking I'll give the KSL a try for Olympic because of its design. The AAE Elite tabs I have needed larger finger spacers, the KSL comes with larger finger spacers and the spacer & small palm plate are adjustable. The 3 finger elastic finger strap is very comfortable and unlike the Elite hold the tab securely in place. 
For Olympic I like larger tabs with palm plates. Palm plates aren't in everyone's comfort zone but with my mildly arthritic hands they are more comfortable and I'm assuming they might have eliminated bouts I had with trigger finger lock ups and cramps. 
Nick


----------



## Agrippa (Jan 21, 2016)

Yost Pro tab 100%


----------



## 1roger1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Nick728 said:


> I just received a AAE KSL aluminum super leather tab. Trimmed it and tried in last night. I like the thicker super leather tabs and the AAE tabs for traditional and bare bow. The KSL comes in a heavier brass if you like a heavier tab. Strange but I don't like the AAE Elite for Olympic recurve but it's my go to favorite for trad but I'm thinking I'll give the KSL a try for Olympic because of its design. The AAE Elite tabs I have needed larger finger spacers, the KSL comes with larger finger spacers and the spacer & small palm plate are adjustable. The 3 finger elastic finger strap is very comfortable and unlike the Elite hold the tab securely in place.
> For Olympic I like larger tabs with palm plates. Palm plates aren't in everyone's comfort zone but with my mildly arthritic hands they are more comfortable and I'm assuming they might have eliminated bouts I had with trigger finger lock ups and cramps.
> Nick


If you have arthritis check out the Talon Tabs they really help with sore fingers. http://www.thetalontab.com/


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

kenn1320 said:


> Something to consider... I contacted Yost and got some longer screws and added a third layer to the back of my tabs. I picked up some cheap material from the local sewing store and cut to fit.


I do the same. Longer screws and I put in a layer of rubber roofing in the middle of the two layers. I cut finger slots in my one peice and it still gives me my finger flexibility with the thickness option I perfer. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffcustomlethr (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive used the widow tabs for over 20 yrs then I started making my own


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

I just bought a Yost Pro from Lancaster. Gonna play around with bare bow recurve. I have a Ragim Matrix 62" take down recurve bow - 30# at 28 inches - bought 3 years ago and just setting around. Been shooting compound bows up til now. Should be fun.


----------

